# Honey Straw Question...



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw on another thread about using dixie or some other brand of straws. How do you seal them on the ends? I would love to fill some straws with my honey, but I don't want to mess with a machine or sending it to someone else.

Thanks!


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

$15.95 + shipping


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks. I knew there had to be a way!

What brand of straws work better?


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Others have had good luck with these for $18/2500.

They are probably a little bigger than what you'd normally see.


----------

